# Working GSD



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for opinions on the top Five kennels producing the best Working line GSD's.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Clarence Pierre said:


> Looking for opinions on the top Five kennels producing the best Working line GSD's.


For what use specifically? By producing, do you strictly mean breeding out of their own established bloodlines or scouring the earth for the best dogs from any bloodline and procuring those?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Clarence,

Working kennels that work or working kennels that just breed?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Opinion or fact?
What one person likes in a working dog isn't going to be the same for all...size, drives, prior genetics, too many areas!


----------

